# The making of an 076



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2008)

What I have here are the beginnings of a Stihl 076. I'm beginning with NOS cases and piston/rings. The cylinder is LN. I'll be scrounging through the other cases for all the other pieces. I've printed the IPL and will be going through and taking inventory of what parts might be missing. Most of it's here though. I ordered a gasket kit from the dealer earlier this week. I scored a NOS rear handle for it for $15 as well. I'd love to find a NOS tank/recoil housing. This should be an interesting build starting with a box of parts like this and having never worked on a 075/076 before


----------



## 2stroker (Dec 20, 2008)

*076*

Brad,
Nice Score!!
This should be very interesting to say the least, kinda of the ultimate Christmas gift the needs some assembly.
Keep us posted.
Regards,
Don


----------



## Paul001 (Dec 20, 2008)

One of my all time favorite saws.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice find on the NOS parts. Not really rare since everything is still available. Easy to work on.

Should be a fun saw to play around with, but they are nothing like an 084 in terms of performance. Low rpms and good torque. They are a dog until the big bars come out. Maybe a woods port could get some more R's. I would like to see how your porting skills perform on a saw that has the ports on the same side.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 20, 2008)

yup i havegot it new in the 80s have 2 084 too tom trees


----------



## Stihl051master (Dec 20, 2008)

You will like working on that saw- they're easy like Sunday morning. Everything is really stout and really simple.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out the AV mounts for the engine cover/handle and need some help. I'm looking at illustration L in the IPL. Buffers 6 are obviously for the tail of the handle. Buffers 27 appear to be for the bottome loop handle mount. Those I understand. Now in illustration A you have buffers 41. Are these for the front or back mount on top of the case? I have an assembly like that here that only fits in the rear. What goes in the front? It's much narrower and I don't see anything in the IPL to go there.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Rob!


----------



## hoss (Dec 20, 2008)

Stihl051master said:


> You will like working on that saw- they're easy like Sunday morning. Everything is really stout and really simple.




+1 that about sums it up.


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 20, 2008)

Brad, you making an 076 documentary here. You got about 2wks to get it together! Lol Great Job


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2008)

I kind of embarrassed to fess up here. Working on a saw that's in pieces and you've never taken apart before can be a little more difficult. What I though was a top handle mount in the front is actually the hand guard mount, lol. :deadhorse:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2008)

wkpoor said:


> Brad, you making an 076 documentary here. You got about 2wks to get it together! Lol Great Job



I'm working on it man, I'm working on it!


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 20, 2008)

I hear ya about putting something together you didnt take apart Brad. Makes it 10 times more difficult. If anyone has the patience, you do. Good luck and Happy Holidays!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 20, 2008)

I think I've got it all figured out now. Unfortunately, I've got a list of about 40 part numbers I need


----------



## Paul001 (Dec 21, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I think I've got it all figured out now. Unfortunately, I've got a list of about 40 part numbers I need



Worth it. I've been trying to chase down a few of my old 056 and 076's. 

020T (still have my orginal), 038, 041, 056, 076...

Looking forward to your write up on this one


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2008)

My dealer's going to love me for this one. This is an all inclusive list for everything I need to finish this saw. I know I'm getting at least some of the parts in blue from the guy I got the saw from. I've got to call him and see what all he's got. I'll be going to see my dealer in the morning. Ouch! BTW, what is insert, PN 1111 084 6600, for? It goes in a slot between the case halves right in front of the rear handle assembly, below the cylinder.


Torx Bolts x 26 9022 341 1010
AV Cover 1111 648 7700
O-rings Oil Pickup x 2	1108 649 5000
Insert 1111 084 6600

Stud	0000 953 1009
Nut x 4	9210 319 0900
Washer x 4	9291 021 0140
C-clips x 2	9462 650 1300

Bolt	9022 313 0660
Seal - Oil Pump	1111 647 9001
Clamp - Chain Tensioner	1107 021 9000

Washer - Clutch	1111 162 8901
Clutch Springs x 3	0000 997 6002
Clutch Nut	9211 260 1470
Bar Nuts x 2	9220 260 1300

Rivets x 4	0000 974 1000
Stihl Plate	
Elastostart	1122 190 3400

Gasket x 2	1111 129 1401
Gasket	1111 129 1100
Gasket	1111 129 1102
Gasket	1110 149 1200
Bolts x 2	9022 341 1070
Model Label	
Nuts x 2	9216 261 0700
Stud	9121 347 1080
Stud	9121 319 1030
Switch 1111 430 0202
Nut 9211 260 1430

Carb Kit	

Spring	0000 997 0603
Throttle Lock	1111 182 9300
Plug x 2	1110 145 9001
Washer	0000 958 0503
Muffler Cover 
Bolt	9022 341 1090
Washer	1111 791 9800
Handlebar Support	1111 791 1901
AV Buffer	1111 790 9905
AV Buffer x 2	1111 790 9915


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 21, 2008)

That's quite a list Brad. Hopefully all of those parts are still available. 1111 084 6600 is a spacer, I've never really figured out its function but I think it helps direct air flow around the cylinder. In the few 075s I've rebuilt, I went ahead and made sure it was there just for safety's sake.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2008)

I couldn't think of any purpose other than air flow.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2008)

There are 5 gaskets in the stack of spacers for the carb. Do any of these come in the gasket kit? I've seen gaskets not listed as part of the kit come with it and just want to avoid ordering uneeded gaskets.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 21, 2008)

Dang, you got a lot of little things that are gonna nickel and dime you. Why don't you just buy some gasket material and make all the gaskets yourself? That is what I did for my 075s. Should save some money. 

The muffler cover is not needed and will be pricey. 

I am surprised you don't have any extra bolts laying around either. Stihl bolts always seem to be around a dollar a piece when I get them.

I guess you could do this a lot cheaper, but if you are making it a wall hanger and like new, I guess you need the parts.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Dang, you got a lot of little things that are gonna nickel and dime you. Why don't you just buy some gasket material and make all the gaskets yourself? That is what I did for my 075s. Should save some money.
> 
> The muffler cover is not needed and will be pricey.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing you've bought one or two of these gasket kits. Did it included all of the intake tract gaskets?

I do have quite a few extra bolts, but not enough to put this thing together. I'm going with all new torx screws. That'll help keep them from vibrating out too.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 21, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'm guessing you've bought one or two of these gasket kits. Did it included all of the intake tract gaskets?
> 
> I do have quite a few extra bolts, but not enough to put this thing together. I'm going with all new torx screws. That'll help keep them from vibrating out too.



Nope, never bought a gasket kit. I buy gasket material at Napa and make them all my self, including the base gasket. As for the intake, I made gaskets where ever two parts would meet.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 21, 2008)

I buy the gasket kits because it's often cheaper than buying crank seals by themselves.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 21, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I buy the gasket kits because it's often cheaper than buying crank seals by themselves.



Ohh, I didn't know crank seals come in the kits. I will have to look into that next time I redo a saw. Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

I should get my gasket kit today, so I'll let you know what all's in it.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

What's the difference between a 076 and a 076 Super?


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 22, 2008)

I think it had to do with the mufflers. Super was a little different. I could be wrong on that though. Kinda reminds me of the difference between a 038 mag I and mag II, seems nobody ever has a definite answer.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

Someone else though it might have to do with taller intake spacers making the Super filter cover set up higher. I haven't yet found a 076 model plate but did find one for a Super. I'll probably install it until I find the proper one. Of course, I don't know that mine isn't a Super. Would the SN tell?

I just got back from the dealer and ordered most of those parts. I got off a lot easier that I though I would. Only about $70. I did not order the missing AV buffers, muffler cover, switch, and handlebar support until I find out if the guy I got the stuff from has them.

So what's the deal with the muffler cover? Most seem to go all the way forward to the bar cover. But I've seen some that are shorter and leave a gap. Looks kind of funny to me.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Dec 22, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Someone else though it might have to do with taller intake spacers making the Super filter cover set up higher. I haven't yet found a 076 model plate but did find one for a Super. I'll probably install it until I find the proper one. Of course, I don't know that mine isn't a Super. Would the SN tell?
> 
> I just got back from the dealer and ordered most of those parts. I got off a lot easier that I though I would. Only about $70. I did not order the missing AV buffers, muffler cover, switch, and handlebar support until I find out if the guy I got the stuff from has them.
> 
> So what's the deal with the muffler cover? Most seem to go all the way forward to the bar cover. But I've seen some that are shorter and leave a gap. Looks kind of funny to me.


I think the super had a different carb and an elasto start pull cord with no decomp, or something like that. The shorter muffler covers were early, full ones later (all 076). I've got/had a mish mash of 1111 parts, so I'll be watching your rebuild!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, these are new cases and the parts were all in a box, so I have no idea if this is supposed to be a Super or not. I guess I can make it what ever I want ehh. The carb I have is a Tillotson HS. The ignition is electronic. The flywheel and recoil use the later style pawl setup. It will have a chainbrake.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 22, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Someone else though it might have to do with taller intake spacers making the Super filter cover set up higher. I haven't yet found a 076 model plate but did find one for a Super. I'll probably install it until I find the proper one. Of course, I don't know that mine isn't a Super. Would the SN tell?
> 
> I just got back from the dealer and ordered most of those parts. I got off a lot easier that I though I would. Only about $70. I did not order the missing AV buffers, muffler cover, switch, and handlebar support until I find out if the guy I got the stuff from has them.
> 
> So what's the deal with the muffler cover? Most seem to go all the way forward to the bar cover. But I've seen some that are shorter and leave a gap. Looks kind of funny to me.



It could be a different intake. I built one up for a member here and the intake ended up being taller. Fit fine besides the idle screw being hard to reach. Muffler covers are very flimsy and crack/break really easily. Definitely got to watch out how you set it down.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

I just dug through the IPL with the latest info and here's the difference in the Super.


An extra 12mm (1/2") spacer below the carb.
Longer studs for that spacer.
Shorter filter cover stud.
A different filter cover. The Super cover is humped and the other flat.
A different carb. The Super takes a WS-26A, and the other a HS-60D.

I have the extra spacer but the HS carb. I don't yet have the filter cover to know which one I've got. Bottom line, I can make this whatever I want I guess. I'll probably use the extra spacer since that should improve torque. So I'm calling this saw a Super


----------



## super3 (Dec 22, 2008)

*I have both*

filter covers are a different part no. but are exact in shape and dimensions

The handle frame is different on the super as it has a slot for L/H and a hole for idle,mounts in same position it just has holes for carb adjustment as the tunnel ram raises the carb and filter base


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

super3 said:


> filter covers are a different part no. but are exact in shape and dimensions
> 
> The handle frame is different on the super as it has a slot for L/H and a hole for idle,mounts in same position it just has holes for carb adjustment as the tunnel ram raises the carb and filter base



It's hard to argue with that! The IPL shows the Super with a significant hump in it. I'll have to check my handle frame. Thanks for the added info.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

I decided to go and and port this thing. Might as well put it together the first time like I know I'll want it. So far all I've done is work the piston. I was thinking this piston didn't have windows but it does. The windows are deep and have long square sides in them. LOTS of room for improvement! In the process I lightened the piston from 4.8oz to 4.4oz. That's a good thing considering it will likely be turning more RPMs than stock.

I'll probably have the jug done before I got to bed tonight. There's no room to widen the intake. But I will either lower the port or shorten the skirt, perhaps 1mm or so. Thankfully, there's room to widen the exhaust. It's aready pretty square. It's going to be fun trying to get way down in this jug to get a chamfer back on that exhaust port. With both ports being on the same side, it's a lot farther down in there than I'm used to.

I'll then have to port match the muffler. More pics to follow when I get done with the cylinder. I'm hoping to have the short block together tomorrow.

Original unmodded piston. The new one looked just like it.

















The new ported piston.


----------



## Mr. Woodcock (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks good Brad. I just picked up a 076 super at a local dealer for 40$ needs a starter pawl and some screws.So if you need any pics let me know. Also have you ever seen the lower filter housing painted orange? I got a 041 super and a 051 both are raw metal the 076 is painted.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 22, 2008)

Mr. Woodcock said:


> Looks good Brad. I just picked up a 076 super at a local dealer for 40$ needs a starter pawl and some screws.So if you need any pics let me know. Also have you ever seen the lower filter housing painted orange? I got a 041 super and a 051 both are raw metal the 076 is painted.



I would be interested in seeing the holes in the handle frame for accessing the carb screws. I'd also like to see you filter cover to see if it's flat or humped. Great score you found there for $40!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2008)

Here's the exhaust port. It's about 3/16" wider than factory. I almost went too wide and almost let the port get into the windows in the piston around the wrist pin. It should cover though. I did not change the shape of the port, just widened it. It was flat enough for my tastes already.

As I said before, I couldn't widen the intake port. Instead of lowering the port, I shortened the piston skirt 1mm. That was easier than lowering the port and accomplished the same goal while shaving a little more weight off of the piston. Every little bit helps. 

Tomorrow will be dishwasher day for all the small parts. I hope to have the short block all together. That's if my rings show up. All at least be able to bolt the cylinder down and see what the squish is and get that all figured out. The balance of the parts from the dealer should be in Wed or Fri. I'll be out of town Fri-Mon. Maybe I can get this thing finished up early/mid next week.


----------



## super3 (Dec 23, 2008)

*076s*

filter base is same part no. mine is orange also on the super
hope these pics are clear enough for the measurements

3/16" for idle,slot is 3/16"x7/16"


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2008)

My filter base is not orange. Again, looks like your filter cover is not humped. That's consistent with the last one.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have one of each. If you want me to make some side by side comparisons, let me know.
J


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice work so far Brad. Do you have room to port match the muffler? Is the tube that goes to the muffler gonna be big enough? I am really interested to see how it comes out. You are gonna have to dis enable that governor on the carb. However, I have had a few 075 carbs that did not have a governor.......


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Nice work so far Brad. Do you have room to port match the muffler? Is the tube that goes to the muffler gonna be big enough? I am really interested to see how it comes out. You are gonna have to dis enable that governor on the carb. However, I have had a few 075 carbs that did not have a governor.......



I forgot about the carb thing. That's easy enough to take care of. Just block off the governor valve. Have you had one with the WS carb instead of the HS? What's the difference? I'd like to find a WS just to make it a proper Super. I should have plenty of meat to match the muffler but have not done that yet. Probably later today.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 23, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I forgot about the carb thing. That's easy enough to take care of. Just block off the governor valve. Have you had one with the WS carb instead of the HS? What's the difference? I'd like to find a WS just to make it a proper Super. I should have plenty of meat to match the muffler but have not done that yet. Probably later today.



I don't know what carb I have on my saw. They are really a lot different though. I didn't know I had two kinds until I went to disable the governor and couldn't find it.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Cbfarmall knows his stuff about the 051,075,076 family. I have picked his brain before.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2008)

More evidence that this is a Super. It has the carb adjustment holes drilled in the handle frame.






Dishwasher time!





New bearings and seals were already in these NOS cases. But they have sat around for years and had dirt in the grease that was in the bearings. So I popped the seals out and cleaned them up real good.















I'm waiting on the dishwasher to finish and need to go get the gasket kit from the dealer. I'm waiting until todays UPS delivery arrives hoping that more parts show up.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Dec 23, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> Nice work so far Brad. Do you have room to port match the muffler? Is the tube that goes to the muffler gonna be big enough? I am really interested to see how it comes out. You are gonna have to dis enable that governor on the carb. However, I have had a few 075 carbs that did not have a governor.......



All the 1111 carbs I've seen so far have the governer, and are HS. Could yours - non governed be the WS then?


----------



## Net-Knight1 (Dec 23, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Dishwasher time!




Holy Lord!! 

Are you single??

My girlfriend would kill me for that!!!


----------



## landyboy (Dec 23, 2008)

Net-Knight1 said:


> Holy Lord!!
> 
> Are you single??
> 
> My girlfriend would kill me for that!!!



Easily done bud: wait till shes out.

I did my 026 through my dishwasher. Brings the parts up a treat. Worth the risk.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Dec 23, 2008)

landyboy said:


> Easily done bud: wait till shes out.
> 
> I did my 026 through my dishwasher. Brings the parts up a treat. Worth the risk.



mine doesn't bat an eyelid... she's a keerper:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BobL (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice project Brad - thanks for posting the details



landyboy said:


> Easily done bud: wait till shes out.


+1

I also suggested we get the fresh lemony thingo that you hang inside the dishwasher to cover up smells etc. If I'm doing a big batch I buy a new one of those as it does a good job of hiding all the petrol/oil smells that come out of CS parts.

I also use our kitchen oven to temper steel. The oven is a beauty - it goes up to 570F. The BBQ oven goes even higher but is not as easily controlled. 

Cheers


----------



## Net-Knight1 (Dec 23, 2008)

fortune favors the bold


----------



## BobL (Dec 23, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'd love to find a NOS tank/recoil housing.



+1 , or even a used one would do. 

I want to modify my existing tank so that I can refuel while it's laying on its side while milling a big log.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2008)

For those of you that didn't know, gasket kits come with all the gaskets and seals you'll need to assemble the saw from scratch. This kit cost me $23. You'd likely pay at least that much for just the crank seals. If you have a Super, you'll likely need one for intake gasket for the extra flange. 

Anyone know what the extra case gasket is for?









The case halves are together, crank seals installed, ignition installed, and squish checked without a gasket. It was only .013"-.014. Obviously, I'll have to use a gasket. I think the paper gasket will tighten to about .015". So I'd like to remove about .009 off of the cylinder base. I haven't yet decided if I'm going to do that. BTW, the missing cylinder stud is ordered














I was "almost" able to port match the muffler. I need a little bit more on the one side but am out of steel. It's close though.






I think I'm done for the evening. All the parts are clean. Tomorrow I'll probably paint the tank/recoil housing. I won't see any more parts until Friday. That's fine though. I'll be busy with family Christmas stuff. Today I was home alone. My wife was at work and my daughter at Grandmas house.


----------



## super3 (Dec 23, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> All the 1111 carbs I've seen so far have the governer, and are HS. Could yours - non governed be the WS then?




WS is governed also,at least mine is


----------



## super3 (Dec 23, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> For those of you that didn't know, gasket kits come with all the gaskets and seals you'll need to assemble the saw from scratch. This kit cost me $23. You'd likely pay at least that much for just the crank seals. If you have a Super, you'll likely need one for intake gasket for the extra flange.
> 
> Anyone know what the extra case gasket is for?
> 
> ...




kit looks to be one intake gasket short


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 23, 2008)

Is it not the fuel tank gasket?


----------



## Bowtie (Dec 23, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Is it not the fuel tank gasket?



I believe so.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have to start buying seal kits. 23 bucks is a steal including those crank seals.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 23, 2008)

epicklein22 said:


> I have to start buying seal kits. 23 bucks is a steal including those crank seals.



Told you so. The kit is quite a bargain.



Trigger-Time said:


> Is it not the fuel tank gasket?



The fuel tank gasket for a 075 it is. The 076 is all one piece so I won't be needing that gasket on this saw. 

*I'm in need of a muffler cover*. The guy I got everything from does not have one. I'm looking for a full length cover. Let me know what you've got. A new one is $55.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 24, 2008)

Has anyone noticed on the Chainsaw Collectors site that they have a picture of an 075 listed as an 076 and an 076 pictured as an 075. This confused me for quite awhile. I have an 075, or I thought I did until I seen it pictured as an 076 on Mikes site. I finally found that the oil fill port for the 076's are on the side and the 075's are on top by the manual oiler. It shows on Mikes site that the 075 was introduced in 1974 and the 076 in 1980. These two saws are very much alike. Did Stihl quit producing the 075's when they started producing the 076's? With these two saws being so much alike, why would Stihl start making the 076 saws. Here's a picture of my 075.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice clean 075 you have there!


----------



## blackoak (Dec 24, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Nice clean 075 you have there!


Brad did you find a model tag for your 076 Super? Bryce has one listed in his Ebay store.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

blackoak said:


> Brad did you find a model tag for your 076 Super? Bryce has one listed in his Ebay store.



I bought one from him. Thanks.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Dec 24, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> What I have here are the beginnings of a Stihl 076. I'm beginning with NOS cases and piston/rings. The cylinder is LN. I'll be scrounging through the other cases for all the other pieces. I've printed the IPL and will be going through and taking inventory of what parts might be missing. Most of it's here though. I ordered a gasket kit from the dealer earlier this week. I scored a NOS rear handle for it for $15 as well. I'd love to find a NOS tank/recoil housing. This should be an interesting build starting with a box of parts like this and having never worked on a 075/076 before


Brad, I don't understand how u can say you have never worked on an 075/076 when your list of saws includes 076 "snellzerized". Don't take this the wrong way Brad I respect your work I am just confused on what u wrote. Enlighten us. "or maybe just me cause I'm an amature"


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

ms460woodchuck said:


> Brad, I don't understand how u can say you have never worked on an 075/076 when your list of saws includes 076 "snellzerized". Don't take this the wrong way Brad I respect your work I am just confused on what u wrote. Enlighten us.



This saw is in that list. The Snellerizing is complete. That is, the port work is done. My Contra, 064, and Redmax aren't here yet either. But they're paid for so I own them. Right? How else am I supposed to keep track of all my saws, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

Today I prepped and painted the tank/recoil, rear engine shroud, and muffler. The rear of the tank was really beat up, so a lot of smoothing was done there. You can still see some of it but it's a lot better than it was. Notice that this tank is all one piece, unlike the 075/051. I'm still looking for a muffler cover if you happen to have a spare.


----------



## harrygrey382 (Dec 24, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Today I prepped and painted the tank/recoil, rear engine shroud, and muffler. The rear of the tank was really beat up, so a lot of smoothing was done there. You can still see some of it but it's a lot better than it was. Notice that this tank is all one piece, unlike the 075/051. I'm still looking for a muffler cover if you happen to have a spare.


wow, they're some nice looking 076 parts! What do you mean by one piece - the tank must come apart surely? later 051s have the same tank as 076...


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

harrygrey382 said:


> What do you mean by one piece - the tank must come apart surely? later 051s have the same tank as 076...



Nope. Notice the total lack of screws. There is a seam in it. I'm not sure how it's fastened.


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 24, 2008)

Brad,

I have a mint 076 I picked up off Ebay quite some time ago. I'll drag it out on my next day off and shoot some pics for you for comparison. Anything in particular? The only thing on this saw that indicates it was ever run is a slightly discolored muffler cover. If I were to swap it out, it would look brand new.

I also have a used 076 Super. Got it with low compression. Had parts on hand to repair and then found that the decomp. was slightly bent. I tossed that thing and stuck a plug in from a junk 050 cylinder and all the compression came back.

I will say this: when you tune the saw with the governor defeated, keep it rich. I tuned mine by ear, just slightly rich and it ran with no power. These big saws love their fuel. You have to adjust it in the cut.

Chris B.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm assuming at this point that all 076 Supers have the extra intake flange causing the filter cover to set an extra 1/2 high. I'd love to know what carb is on your Super. Were both the WS and HS governed? That's awesome on the nearly NOS 076. A new muffler cover lists for $64 and my cost is $55.


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 24, 2008)

Brad,

I honestly don't recall those details off the top of my head. I will sort it out on my days off and report back. I'm also working on my Homelite 750 that has been in pieces for 6 months but I've recently been inspired to reassemble.

Chris B.


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 24, 2008)

Brad,

BTW, I'm not 100% sure it is a 076 Super. It's nothing to swap A/F covers around and I did replace the tag. From what I recall, the 2 saws are identical. Not sure about the carbs.

Chris B.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2008)

I talked to a friend last night and it sounds like this Bad Boy's going to end up with a 30"-36" *roller tip* bar! Now that's cool. I've never owned a roller tip bar before.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2008)

I couldn't help myself. Before heading back to Mom and Dads for Christmas dinner, I riveted the Stihl plate on the tank cover and threw a couple screws in it. I'm anxious to get this thing together. I'm hoping the rings and the rest of the dealer parts come in tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. Woodcock (Dec 25, 2008)

Brad what are you planning to do about the governor? It looks great as always you do amazing work. I took mine apart today and was toying with the idea of trying my hand at the resto. thing but i like to use them to much and think its just going to be another working saw.I am waiting to see how your saw runs when finished and your impressions of it. Have you ever ran a 075/076 to compare it too?


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 25, 2008)

I'll be plugging the governor valve in the carb. I've never run a healthy 075/076. The only other 075 I ever ran was last December. EpicKlein brought two of them he had just picked up. They hadn't been run in years. We drained and replaced the fuel in one and fired it up. It ran but was not strong. I think he may have said later on that the piston was scored in it. Hopefully I'll have it done for Bills GTG next Saturday and someone else can bring another stock one to compare.


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 25, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I'll be plugging the governor valve in the carb. I've never run a healthy 075/076. The only other 075 I ever ran was last December. EpicKlein brought two of them he had just picked up. They hadn't been run in years. We drained and replaced the fuel in one and fired it up. It ran but was not strong. I think he may have said later on that the piston was scored in it. Hopefully I'll have it done for Bills GTG next Saturday and someone else can bring another stock one to compare.



Yup, that saw ended up having a slightly scored piston and the cylinder had chunks of the plating missing. Gotta hand it to the saw, she fired up. I sold that saw last month after putting a nice used P&C on it. Ran sweet.

I still have one 075 left. Might dig it out tomorrow for splicing some elm rounds if it doesn't rain. That stuff sucks splitting it by hand and I have some large rounds to do.

As of now, I don't think I am gonna make the GTG.


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 29, 2008)

Brad,

Here are those pics of my near new 076 in case you're still interested. And a threw a couple in of both 076s.

First, except for the handlebars and the obvious differences in the condition of the saws, they are identical. Both have the tall intake and Walbro carbs, WS-26. And the carbs are fuel governed. I added the full wrap on the clean 076, but it's otherwise original. I still have the original half-wrap. Chris B.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2008)

That is absolutely gorgeous! Very nice! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 29, 2008)

I forgot to point out the not-quite-stock spikes on the well-used 076. Found those on Ebay. Notice, also how the used 076 suffered at one point from the stuck chainbrake syndrome. Not my doing...

Chris B.


----------



## BobL (Dec 29, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> That is absolutely gorgeous! Very nice! Thanks for the pics.


+1 
I've never said that before about any saw but I'll make an exception in this case!

Mine looked pretty good when I first got it but after ~250 hours of milling it looks more like the second one. I use a compressor to blow all the sawdust and oil off and I think it has taken the paint off faster than necessary.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2008)

Those both are configured like I thought was a Super. That is, they both have the extra flange in the intake tract that lifts the filter housing an extra 1/2" higher, resulting in the holes in the frame handle required for adjusting the carb.

BTW, most of my parts are in from the dealer along with some of the missing parts from the originator of the saw. I'll be picking these up from the PO and dealer in the morning and getting to work. I've been out of town since Saturday morning. I'm forcasting a running saw by tomorrow evening:rockn:. It'll probably see its first real wood on Saturday at the GTG.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 29, 2008)

This project has also prompted me to buy another 041 Super since it's the smaller brother of this saw. They're so similiar in construction I figured I needed another now. I've often regretted selling the one I restored earlier this year. This latest one is very nice and will not even require repainting. They'll make a nice combo.


----------



## Paul001 (Dec 30, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> This project has also prompted me to buy another 041 Super since it's the smaller brother of this saw. They're so similiar in construction I figured I needed another now. I've often regretted selling the one I restored earlier this year. This latest one is very nice and will not even require repainting. They'll make a nice combo.



Might as well start looking for the next next project saw an 056. I always considered it a dog but I imagine with a few of your mods you could improve that image.


----------



## Mr. Woodcock (Dec 30, 2008)

Hows the saw coming Brad? Got mine together last nite and wow these saws got torque! lol I have a 041 super and a 051 and the 076 still impressed me.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 30, 2008)

Paul001 said:


> Might as well start looking for the next next project saw an 056. I always considered it a dog but I imagine with a few of your mods you could improve that image.



I've already got a super clean 045 Super. Same basic saw.



Mr. Woodcock said:


> Hows the saw coming Brad? Got mine together last nite and wow these saws got torque! lol I have a 041 super and a 051 and the 076 still impressed me.



I got all of the dealer parts but did not yet get the package of remaining parts from the saws originator. About all I managed to get done was cutting a gasket and bolting the jug on. Squish is right at .020". Unfortunately, I've had Meniers Disease attack 4 out of the last 5 days and ended up in bed all evening. I thought about going back out there now, but I'm still too dizzy. I'll get back on it in the morning since I'm off until the 6th.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2008)

I got to feeling a little better and went back to work on the saw late this evening. It's almost done. Done enough that *It's running!!!*. She fired right up. Already ripped the handle from my hands once No decomp on this one. Maybe I'll add that later. I did put an Elastostart on it though. Idles like a dream with excellent throttle response. I did block the governor valve in the carb so WOT tuning shouldn't be a problem once I get there. Once I get the rest of the parts I'll post some more pics. I am going to shoot the filter base orange. With it sticking out of the handle frame like it does using the taller Super intake flange, it really sticks out there, thus the reason the Supers are painted orange. As far as I know, the only thing not Super on the saw is the HS carb. And I really haven't been able to confirm that all Supers had the WS anyway.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2008)

170 PSI compression after only a couple minutes of idles on a brand new piston and rings.


----------



## BobL (Dec 31, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> 170 PSI compression after only a couple minutes of idles on a brand new piston and rings.



Sweet!


----------



## Stihltp (Dec 31, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> 170 PSI compression after only a couple minutes of idles on a brand new piston and rings.



Wow that is serious compression and glad to hear you are feeling better!

Tino


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2008)

So what saws had a decomp in this family? Mine does not have one but should, lol.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Dec 31, 2008)

*decomp?*

my 076 has decomp...





sorry for bad pic, only one I had


----------



## BobL (Dec 31, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> So what saws had a decomp in this family? Mine does not have one but should, lol.



Mine did not have one so I installed one but I rarely use it. It starts with around 3-4 pulls when cold and 1-2 pulls when warm.


----------



## breymeyerfam (Dec 31, 2008)

BobL said:


> Mine did not have one so I installed one but I rarely use it. It starts with around 3-4 pulls when cold and 1-2 pulls when warm.



I always use it, I hate rewinding broken starter ropes. 

ps brad, what elastostart handle did you use and what did it cost?
thanks


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2009)

breymeyerfam said:


> ps brad, what elastostart handle did you use and what did it cost?
> thanks



$18. PN 1122 190 3400.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2009)

Here it is. I went ahead and ordered a new muffler cover yesterday morning. I'm hoping it comes in tomorrow in time for Saturdays GTG. That's a 36" bar, 3/8 tip, 8-pin rim. It tips the scale at 30 lbs, no oil in it yet.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2009)




----------



## blackoak (Jan 1, 2009)

blsnelling said:


>



Well Brad you did it again, excellent job.


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 1, 2009)

That thing needs punished. The 076 and TS760's love punishment. That thing was made to kill, kill, kill, not sit on a shelf lookin pretty.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice job Brad, two thumbs up!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2009)

blackoak said:


> Well Brad you did it again, excellent job.



I've really enjoyed this one. I don't have a lot into it. I traded that little MS210 for the box of parts I started with, including the NOS cases and new piston. Obviously, it was a favor. I've been off work the last two weeks and it'w just been relaxing to work on this thing. This thing is huge and cool. Throttle response and acceleration are instant. I'm suprised with its responsiveness.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great work, you are going to love it. I've posted here many times it is one of my favorites, for many reasons, a lot of them are things that you have mentioned also. For some reason the 076/075 don't seem to be mentioned much when the subject of large saws is discussed. I don't know why but, it has been in my experience, they will hang with the others in big wood. I really like the design, they are so ugly, that they are good looking! I hope to have a Poulan 655 sometime soon to compare it with, that I believe should make an interesting comparison, in some of our huge local Oaks.


----------



## leeha (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice job Brad, Very Very Nice.
There a great saw, I have 2 but not supers.
Whats the power difference between a super
and a regular 076?

Good luck with it.

Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd love to see someone show up Saturday with a stock 075/076 for comparison.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 1, 2009)

leeha said:


> Nice job Brad, Very Very Nice.
> There a great saw, I have 2 but not supers.
> Whats the power difference between a super
> and a regular 076?
> ...



I have one of each, both in approximately the same condition and amount of usage. If there is any discernible difference in power, I can't detect it. At least not enough that can't be explained away for various other reasons.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 1, 2009)

I ported this one and reduced the squish to .020. That's why I'm anxious to see it run against a stock saw.

BTW, I just added up all the parts and I've got less than $300 in this saw! The MS210 that I traded was in LN condition but was free to me.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 2, 2009)

blsnelling said:


> I ported this one and reduced the squish to .020. That's why I'm anxious to see it run against a stock saw.
> 
> BTW, I just added up all the parts and I've got less than $300 in this saw! The MS210 that I traded was in LN condition but was free to me.



Someday soon, hopefully I can meet up with someone to show me how to do the porting first hand. I have to admit, I'm too chicken to experiment on one of my saws, in fear of goofing it up, without someone showing me the ropes. Dave Neiger offered to spend a few days showing me how the next time I visit him in Michigan. Unfortunately, with our busy lives, the time to do so never seems to become available. However, with an offer like that, I should make time, I guess.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 2, 2009)

nice work, brad


----------



## Paul001 (Jan 2, 2009)

Perhaps you could work out a deal with one of the dealers around here for a couple wiped cylinders to practice on...


----------



## rocky226 (Jan 2, 2009)

Awesome restoration. My wife and daughter were looking over my shoulder when I pulled up the pic's. They were amazed. Now if I can just get my 076 super project started. She said no dishwasher for me in her kitchen. LOL


----------



## polexie (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## blsnelling (Jan 2, 2009)

I've heated it up 3 times now, so I figured it was time to tune the H end. The saw's a little sluggish to start here because I don't have a kill switch yet and am having to kill it with the choke. It runs out nicely to 12,200. In the video here I have it backed down to 11,200 for it's initial breakin cuts. You can here how rich it is. It's straight 4-stroking, not cleaning out at all. Notice the throttle response and accelleration for a brand new saw not yet broke in. I'm still hoping the muffler cover arrives this afternoon. I'll make her maiden cuts at the GTG in the morning.


----------



## Peacock (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds/looks good!

Just a thought....I didn't think the old 031/041/051/075/076 saws liked that kind of rpm. I hadn't heard that the bottom end was up to it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2009)

I ran the 076 for the first time at the GTG toady. This video is of it's very first cut. It was tuned to 11,200 which is totally 4-stroking out of the cut. I later tuned it up to 12,200 after a couple more heat cyles on the piston. It's running like a top. Very, very cool old saw. I ran a stock one and it's just as impressive. Bottom line, these are very strong old saws. The saw is wearing a 36" bar, 3/8 full-comp, square Oregon chain out of the box. You may have to give the video a few minutes for it to finish processing.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Jan 3, 2009)

Great job, great saw, I kinda figured you'd like it when it was done.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 3, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> Great job, great saw, I kinda figured you'd like it when it was done.



I love it! Thanks for "you know who you are" for the NOS cases and piston, and all the other parts for this build. He asked that I kind of keep it quiet what he did for me so as to not be flood with requests for parts. But I feel obligated to publically thank you, even if I don't mention your name. It's not every day you can build a saw like this for $300!


----------



## 7oaks (Jan 4, 2009)

Another incredible job there Brad...Looks new or even better than new!

...Carl


----------



## Mr. Woodcock (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks great Brad! Did you take any pics of how you blocked the governor? I am thinking of blocking mine.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 4, 2009)

Mr. Woodcock said:


> Looks great Brad! Did you take any pics of how you blocked the governor? I am thinking of blocking mine.



Even if you try and block your governor, he'll still try and fill a senate seat.  


Nice work Brad, now you know why the 051/075/076 has a cult following.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 4, 2009)

Mr. Woodcock said:


> Looks great Brad! Did you take any pics of how you blocked the governor? I am thinking of blocking mine.



No pics. There's a good sized brass plug screwed into the side of the carb. It is slotted for removal with a screwdriver. There also a small metal washer under it. Leave the washer in there. Put a piece of aluminum pop can on top of the washer and screw the plug back in. You're done. Tunes like a normal carb.


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 4, 2009)

Very nice I prefer the 404 chains on my old big gun though.


----------



## 24d (Jan 4, 2009)

William Balaska said:


> Very nice I prefer the 404 chains on my old big gun though.



Most experts say 3/8 is faster and .404 has no advantage, even in big wood. I have no way of knowing as I'v never used .404


----------



## William Balaska (Jan 4, 2009)

Much easier to sharpen by hand in my experience. I also like the way the 404 will quarter a log eaier without dulling as quickly. I only use my 076 and 051 nowdays for quartering and nothing else due to the weight.


----------



## Martinm210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Man you are fast. Before I manage to build just one, you'll probably have another dozen under your belt.

That's some mean practice wood to cut on too...wow!!


----------



## flyboy (Jan 5, 2009)

Peacock said:


> Sounds/looks good!
> 
> Just a thought....I didn't think the old 031/041/051/075/076 saws liked that kind of rpm. I hadn't heard that the bottom end was up to it.



My 031AV turns 12,000 according to the tech tach 20.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 5, 2009)

24d said:


> Most experts say 3/8 is faster and .404 has no advantage, even in big wood. I have no way of knowing as I'v never used .404



There are some advantages to .404". It lasts a lot longer than 3/8ths and it stretches less. We run .404" on all the company landing saws because that's the harshest environment for a chainsaw and the .404" takes more abuse.


----------



## Trever (Jan 22, 2010)

*How is it now?*

Brad,

How is your 076 running now that it is broken in well? I just smoked the piston in one of my 075s and have it torn down. Any recommendations? I should be receiving a Woodland Pro piston for it next week. The jug is messed up, and I will not be able to use it. Now I am looking for a good jug. Thanks for any advise on my build.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2010)

Actually it spends most of its time on a shelf. I do take it down to run at GTGs, but that's about it. It runs great.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 23, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Actually it spends most of its time on a shelf. I do take it down to run at GTGs, but that's about it. It runs great.



I think you need a CS mill and put that baby to work. Thats what I would do


----------



## Trever (Jan 23, 2010)

*GB Mill*

Yep... Brad does have his hands for on re-modeling. Looking good Brad! I know you and your family will be glad when this phase is over. 

Anyone have a good used 075/076, TS 760 jug?


----------



## nanuk (Jan 23, 2010)

*for those of us who are inspired*



Trever said:


> Yep... Brad does have his hands for on re-modeling. Looking good Brad! I know you and your family will be glad when this phase is over.
> 
> Anyone have a good used 075/076, TS 760 jug?



let me just say I hope Brad *NEVER* gets through this phase!


----------



## lqqk (Jan 23, 2010)

*ts 760*

I have access to lots of 760 parts but a a good cyl probably wont happen. Just keep in mind that they are from a construction company and they look like it.


----------



## Trever (Jan 23, 2010)

*Thanks*

I know what you mean about finding a good jug. I bought a complete TS760 recently, but I knew the piston was bad. I bought it for other good parts for my worn out 075. I will start a thread on it shortly with some pics. Have a blessed and safe day.

Do you have a couple of good decomp valves?


----------



## lqqk (Jan 23, 2010)

will have to sort through and see whats there


----------



## JDNicol (Apr 19, 2011)

blsnelling said:


>


 
I know this is an old thread. You did a great job with the rebuild!
Do you know what the serial numbers for the cases are? (if you do you don't have to give full ones) I am going to guess the two on the right start with a 5 or 6 and are 7 digits and the one on the left 9 digits, starting 11. Is the trigger plate pictured on the centre crankcase the one you used? 
It is quite possible i might be wrong but i think the two cases on the right are actually *075* cases...


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 19, 2011)

JDNicol said:


> I know this is an old thread. You did a great job with the rebuild!
> Do you know what the serial numbers for the cases are? (if you do you don't have to give full ones) I am going to guess the two on the right start with a 5 or 6 and are 7 digits and the one on the left 9 digits, starting 11. Is the trigger plate pictured on the centre crankcase the one you used?
> It is quite possible i might be wrong but i think the two cases on the right are actually *075* cases...


 
I used the NOS case that is pictured. It is SN 6049914. What are you calling a trigger plate?


----------



## JDNicol (Apr 20, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I used the NOS case that is pictured. It is SN 6049914. What are you calling a trigger plate?


 
I have a case that is identical to that NOS case with serial number 61763xx (x denotes numbers, which I know), which i think is a 075 case. Did you notice the slight differences in the crankcase on the left as opposed to the centre and right ones?

By trigger plate I mean trigger unit. The one on the centre crankcase appears to look like this;






Stihl part 1114 400 1000 (won't be marked this). Bosch part 1 217 280 10x, I think. Where x is a number (there was more than one version of this style trigger unit).

Have you seen the thread I started?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/169996.htm

I still have quite a bit of info to put in it. Some of which I hope to be based on serial numbers, that is why I wanted your serial.


----------



## JDNicol (Apr 22, 2011)

Bump. Is that the trigger unit you used then? I have found there are quite a lot of possible combinations of coil/trigger/flywheel and trying to find out what combinations work (I don't think the combination you used is suggested per Stihl but looks like it works well). I have a suspicion it might be pretty much anything goes, not like the 064/066 ignitions.


----------



## Trever (Apr 28, 2011)

*Walbro*

I am building a 076 Super and was wondering who has/ is using the Walbro WJ carb? I know the original is the WS26. I have a few HS-60 carbs around, but wondering if the Walbro is not as better carb. Does the newer WJ-112 have both adjustments? Thank you and have a blessed day.

Trever


----------



## JDNicol (Apr 28, 2011)

Trever said:


> I am building a 076 Super and was wondering who has/ is using the Walbro WJ carb? I know the original is the WS26. I have a few HS-60 carbs around, but wondering if the Walbro is not as better carb. Does the newer WJ-112 have both adjustments? Thank you and have a blessed day.
> 
> Trever



I have never seen the WJ-112 in person. However, it is shown with both H and L adjustments in modern IPLs. It is still rev limited via a control valve, don't know what rpm.


----------



## Trever (Apr 28, 2011)

*Ipl*

Thanks for the WJ-112 information. The newest IPL I have for the 076 is 2004. Your's must be alot newer. Could you send it to me? Thanks in advance if you are able to.

Trever


----------



## JDNicol (Apr 29, 2011)

Trever said:


> Thanks for the WJ-112 information. The newest IPL I have for the 076 is 2004. Your's must be alot newer. Could you send it to me? Thanks in advance if you are able to.
> 
> Trever


 
I will have to print it to PDF from mediaCAT (it will be a 2010 version). You can ignore my first PM, never tried printing anything to PDF before


----------



## arrow13 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Brad and all contributors to this thread. This helps me a lot to work on my recently acquired 076 av super.
Arrow13


----------



## meticulousfab (Oct 9, 2012)

Just about to tear into mine today and see why it lost compression. Ran great before that. Do you feel your addional mods were worth while or no clue? Im not afraid to port anything but I may just clean up all casting marks and what not.... or I should see whats wrong before I plan too much ha.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 26, 2014)

Fixed the video links.


----------

